# Solved: Windows Media Player won't play video



## itsjustval (Jan 15, 2009)

I have Windows Media Player 11 and it won't play videos. It will play the audio associated with the video. Is there a setting I missed? This is a brand new install as I recently re-formatted my main hard drive.


----------



## glentibbits (Jan 24, 2009)

Same here! I too recently formatted C: and reloaded. Strange that quicktime .mov movies play just fine. SP3 problem? Don't think so, I have two other machines on sp3 and they run just fine. Help!


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

What types of videos? Do no videos play, only avi's, or what?

Try installing the WMP Codecs and FFDShow DirectShow Codec.


----------



## itsjustval (Jan 15, 2009)

Since you asked which type of videos, I went into my drive and picked AVI and WMV and now everything works fine...so my problem is fixed, but I don't know why or how...strange.


----------



## maxx_eclipse (May 29, 2007)

FYI, You can mark this problem as solved (the top of this page) so that other helpers can be informed that it is solved.

But it's good to hear that the problem was solved.


----------



## dash riprock (Jan 23, 2009)

Glad your problem was fixed. I'm having the same problem with my MP9. I'm a novice, so can you tell me how you got into your drive to make the changes you made? Thanx.


----------



## maxx_eclipse (May 29, 2007)

Are you using XP or Vista?


----------



## itsjustval (Jan 15, 2009)

To answer dash riprock...I went to the Microsoft Update website and downloaded the Windows Media Player 11 update (having had version 9 for a long time). I have no idea what made it start working. I shut it down for the night and when I booted up the next morning and began working on it, I opened an .wmv to confirm it wasn't working...but to my surprise, it did work. Perhaps it was the second re-boot after the update that did it. To answer maxx_eclipse I have XP home edition. I have no desire to upgrade to Vista.


----------



## maxx_eclipse (May 29, 2007)

hey, i didn't want the Vista either.  Had no choice when I bought a new laptop.


----------

